

Ask HN: (How) Would you do it all over again?  - elboheme

Knowing what you know now, how would you set up your life differently if you were to be able to go back in time?
======
kgc
I would have told myself not to study so much and to meet more girls.

------
kombinatorics
Although I'm only 19, there are a ton of things I wish I could go back and
talk to past me. Too many times have I missed out on opportunities and lost
advantages.

Ah well.

------
unimpressive
I'd have recognized the beauty of mathematics earlier so that I could be doing
cooler stuff now.

------
yen223
I would move my ass to a first world country before I ran out of money to do
so.

------
factorialboy
Start meditating a lot earlier. Started mid 20's.

------
orangethirty
I would not change a thing.

